# Lire fichiers mp3 icloud



## cjj (5 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Connaitriez-vous une application musique qui sait lire et gérer les mp3 stockés dans Icloud drive ?

VLC le permet en local dans l'application "Fichiers", mais l'interface est peu pratique.

Cesium ne lit que les fichiers Itunes

MusiCloud le fait très bien pour d'autres services comme Dropbox, mais pas pour Icloud....

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## Nanou61 (21 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, avez vous essayé d’aller dans l’application fichier de l’IPhone ?


----------

